# shift keys going crazy/not working



## kalbaecnailla (Sep 16, 2007)

hey--

I am running Windows Vista home edition on a Sony Vaio VGN-FZ140E laptop, and i'm having a sudden problem with my shift keys. At about 2 pM this afternoon, both of my shift keys started behaving very, very strangely. The rest of my keyboard works fine. This seems to be the problem--

Both of my shift keys will stop working. i will press shift, then the thing i want to shift, but it doesn't work. if i keep trying, EVENTUallY it seems to work, so it's like the problem is going in and out. i've made sure that sticky, filter, etc keys isn't turned on, but it seems more like a tech/windows issue than a hardware issue, since it's BoTH shift keys that are doing this, and all my other keys work fine. This is what it looks like if i hold down the shift key and type;

HEllo mY namE Is kaTE anD i'm HAVING a pRoBleM WiTH mY sHIFT kEYS.

so, as you can see, it's like the shift is going on and off, even when it's being held.

anY help would be appreciated, as this is my only computer and i need it to type university homework papers. 

Thanks,

kate


----------



## swanmann (Dec 8, 2007)

Did you ever find an answer to this? I have been haveing the same problem for a couple of weeks now. Sony laptop, Vista Prem. VERY annoying.


----------



## kalbaecnailla (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey--

Yes, I did find a solution. After a month of it working on and on, I sent the computer back to Sony (since it was still under warranty) and they said the problem was that the wires to the keyboard were faulty and had become disconnected. They reconnected the keyboard with new wires, and I've not had any problems since. I'd also noticed that, before sending it in, my keyboard seemed rather slow, even though I had in my settings to work quickly. This was fixed after the wires were changed out and reconnected as well. 

Kate


----------



## 3:<shin chan>:3 (Dec 9, 2007)

hey--
i have the solution instead of sending it back u can fix it at home because u see when i had a sony laptop with vista home premium the alt,shift,and number keys messed up when i finally uninstalled vista everything was normal im guessing vista home premium does not compute well with sony computers im running a compaq presario and with vista included it works fine.

~shin chan >:3


----------



## naj131 (Dec 9, 2007)

i am having a similar issue on my vaio laptop. but for me the shift key does not work at all


----------



## kalbaecnailla (Sep 16, 2007)

The man who worked on mine said they'd had some problems with the keyboards on the Vaios. He said that it usually affects the shift keys. If restoring the BIOS doesn't help, then I'd think about sending it in if it's still under warranty. That's what he suggested to me.


----------



## naj131 (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks. laptop is just under 2 months old and did not expect such problems, especially from a sony


----------



## kalbaecnailla (Sep 16, 2007)

Me either, I'd just had mine for four months and was really amazed.


----------



## jpmyren (Apr 22, 2009)

Kate,

I appreciate you posting your followup. I consider myself a tech guru but this one has really had me at a loss. I tried reinstalling drivers/BIOS updates and still had no luck. I figured it was a software driver issue since BOTH shift keys were giving my room mate a problem but now with your post about the wires, it seems like that may not be the case. It sounds like this is a SONY specific problem after reading the other posts.

My room mate has a VGN-FS745P, but this problem may be common to all Sony laptops in the FS series since they use most of all the same hardware. I might try taking the laptop apart and seeing if disconnecting/reconnecting the wires is any help. Thanks!

-Jeff




kalbaecnailla said:


> Hey--
> 
> Yes, I did find a solution. After a month of it working on and on, I sent the computer back to Sony (since it was still under warranty) and they said the problem was that the wires to the keyboard were faulty and had become disconnected. They reconnected the keyboard with new wires, and I've not had any problems since. I'd also noticed that, before sending it in, my keyboard seemed rather slow, even though I had in my settings to work quickly. This was fixed after the wires were changed out and reconnected as well.
> 
> Kate


----------



## kalbaecnailla (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd try it! 

I unfortunately had to ditch my Sony because after I got it back from them to fix the keyboard, the screen started to die and Sony refused to fix it. 

I have since switched to a Mac for the last year and have been nothing but pleased. ;].


----------

